# Can someone identify this Terrasport?



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

40mm Terrasport (II?) supposed to be some sort of "Lufthansa" edition. But the dial doesn't look quite right (no dots either side of 12 o'clock triangle) and no red second hand...


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The dial looks like the dial from a 42 mm Mühle-Glashütte Gross Sports (M1-26-33).
The Gross Sports has a wider bezel than the 40 mm Terra Sport II, and the dials 
seem to be the same size. I don't know the history, but the M1-26 models were
popular and came in varied case sizes and dial printings. At some point during the
evolution to the Terra Sport models perhaps there was mixing of the styles.

Mühle-Glashütte watches have the model number etched on the case back.
The older M1-26 models came with ETA 2824-2 movement and solid case back.
The Terra Sport is model M1-37- and comes with SW-200 movement and
observation case back. 


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Rationaltime, thanks for the info! Model is M1-37-60 so it must be a Terrasport. Perhaps the dial change is the "Lufthansa" bit.

The Gross Sport dial is a little different:


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I was looking at this one.

Mühle-Glashütte M1-26-33 (photo from RightTime)








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

rationaltime said:


> I was looking at this one.
> 
> Mühle-Glashütte M1-26-33


That's certainly closer but first dial says ''Automatik" with a K ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

From what I can see it is a MÜHLE Terrasport M1-37-60 Edition Lufthansa. The seconds hand used to be greyish with no circle(dot) at its end.


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

stuffler said:


> From what I can see it is a MÜHLE Terrasport M1-37-60 Edition Lufthansa. The seconds hand used to be greyish with no circle(dot) at its end.


Yep that's it alright. Just wanted to make sure it was legit. Cheers.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> From what I can see it is a MÜHLE Terrasport M1-37-60 Edition Lufthansa. The seconds hand used to be greyish with no circle(dot) at its end.


Nice call.


----------

